# Pigeon stopped eating and drinking



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,

My other cock pigeon who is sitting eggs stopped eating and drinking. He eats very less and also drinks very less. After few days he may eat once heavily but then would not eat for next day. His droppings are very small round in shape and dry. They are green in color. He is living normally and coo around but lost much weight in this week. Please help? Is he sick with some disease? How can i help him?
Its first time im having 10 pigeons and half of them is in trouble.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Mani, where are you located?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...Mani... said:


> Hi,
> 
> My other cock pigeon who is sitting eggs stopped eating and drinking. He eats very less and also drinks very less. After few days he may eat once heavily but then would not eat for next day. His droppings are very small round in shape and dry. They are green in color. He is living normally and coo around but lost much weight in this week. Please help? Is he sick with some disease? How can i help him?
> Its first time im having 10 pigeons and half of them is in trouble.


*Yes, birds are usually sick when they are not eating or eating less.

Do not allow any of your birds to breed that are sick as that will complicate the situation, and the stress brought on by breeding will further their decline
Please isolate any bird that is sick and not eating well including the male bird. You will need to force feed any bird that is not eating well or at all. Too much weight loss and being sick can cause birds to die before you figure out what is going on.

Are there any other symptoms? Have they had any prevention treatment at all? Have you checked inside beak for any lesion? Have they been inoculated for PMV, paratyphoid, etc? Have they been wormed?*


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Hi Mani, where are you located?


Hi,
I live in a small village in Siswan forest in border area of states Himachal and haryana


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Yes, birds are usually sick when they are not eating or eating less.
> 
> Do not allow any of your birds to breed that are sick as that will complicate the situation, and the stress brought on by breeding will further their decline
> Please isolate any bird that is sick and not eating well including the male bird. You will need to force feed any bird that is not eating well or at all. Too much weight loss and being sick can cause birds to die before you figure out what is going on.
> ...


Thanks for replying

He is acting fine. He coo and strut on other females when he not sitting on eggs. He is active and do not show any symptom. I opened the beak it is clear. 
I had one lone hen. Me and my friend wanted pigeons and a person gave them to us at low prices less than 2 months ago. So they're not medicated and dewormed.
The eggs have squabs in them. Do i throw them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*No, throw away only the eggs that have not been incubated. Vaccinate all your healthy birds and deworm before you allow them to breed. Any sick bird showing any symptoms should be isolated.

Could you post pictures of your set-up. I would like to post the dimensions of the loft and also how many birds you keep in the loft, because you have posted quite a few threads with all kinds of issues. It really may help to see exactly how these birds are being kept.

Thank you.*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

...Mani... said:


> Hi,
> 
> My other cock pigeon who is sitting eggs stopped eating and drinking. He eats very less and also drinks very less. After few days he may eat once heavily but then would not eat for next day. His droppings are very small round in shape and dry. They are green in color. He is living normally and coo around but lost much weight in this week. Please help? Is he sick with some disease? How can i help him?
> Its first time im having 10 pigeons and half of them is in trouble.


The way you describe this pigeon makes me think that your bird has "SOOKHA/SUKHA/SOKRA". These three terms are used interchangeably but almost means the same. Here in India,Pakistan and neighbouring countries,it affects pigeons in summers especially. You may also google these names and youtube them,I'm sure you'll find information about it.
This is not a disease but a syndrome caused by vitamins/minerals deficiency+dehydration because of hot weather. It is usually treated easily. Strangely,pigeons are not handfed peas/grains in this syndrome but are given a special diet which forces pigeons from inside to feed themselves on their own. I will send that diet recipe to you because here it may not be appreciated. Its diet made from some natural sugars. During this course the bird is not supposed to be handfed any feedmix. As the pigeon starts to eat grains by himself the diet is given in decreasing quantities day by day. If your pigeon has sookha/sokra he will pop back in health in a week's time and will begin to feed itself.
But if your pigeon has CANDIDA this special diet will not help but deterioate the birds' health


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *No, throw away only the eggs that have not been incubated. Vaccinate all your healthy birds and deworm before you allow them to breed. Any sick bird showing any symptoms should be isolated.
> 
> Could you post pictures of your set-up. I would like to post the dimensions of the loft and also how many birds you keep in the loft, because you have posted quite a few threads with all kinds of issues. It really may help to see exactly how these birds are being kept.
> 
> Thank you.*


We got the birds by a chance about less than 2 months ago. Before we can medicate them they started breeding. We were advised by Jass SamOplay not to deworm and medicate when pigeons are raising squabs so we stopped until squabs wean. Its our last clutch we let our pigeons raise before winters so we plan to medicate them after it. We were also advised to boil any new eggs laid we don't have fake eggs...
We don't had loft when we buyed pigeons because we got them from a person who was shifting to new place so gave us pigeons, was a chance. Before we could make loft pigeons laid. If we change location the pigeons will have abandon eggs and squabs so they're in temorary setup. We don't want more pigeons so will boil eggs. Setup is not good but we will soon prepare a good one when babies wean.
Sorry if i posted many threads i will not post more.


----------



## ...Mani... (Sep 17, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> The way you describe this pigeon makes me think that your bird has "SOOKHA/SUKHA/SOKRA". These three terms are used interchangeably but almost means the same. Here in India,Pakistan and neighbouring countries,it affects pigeons in summers especially. You may also google these names and youtube them,I'm sure you'll find information about it.
> This is not a disease but a syndrome caused by vitamins/minerals deficiency+dehydration because of hot weather. It is usually treated easily. Strangely,pigeons are not handfed peas/grains in this syndrome but are given a special diet which forces pigeons from inside to feed themselves on their own. I will send that diet recipe to you because here it may not be appreciate. If the pigeon has sookha/sokra I will pop back in health in a weeks time and will begin to feed itself.
> But if your pigeon has CANDIDA this special diet will not help but deterioate the birds' health


Thanks for info. I heard about sokra but don't know this is it. Im waiting for recipe for diet.
How can i tell my bird has candida?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Candida is yeast, and if it has that and you give it sugar, it will feed the yeast, and make the bird worse.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

...Mani... said:


> Thanks for info. I heard about sokra but don't know this is it. Im waiting for recipe for diet.
> How can i tell my bird has candida?


The way to find if the bird has candida is ofcourse a diagnosis by a vet.
Or clinical symptoms caused by it like white plagues in mouth.

On sugary diet,candida will grow overnight manifesting itself pathogenically


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you noticed an increase in feed intake / droppings volume before he stopped eating? It may simply have worms.


----------

